

A blogger who burned bridges is taken to task - jacquesm
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2009/02/02/a_blogger_who_burned_bridges_is_taken_to_task/

======
ErrantX
I think this is a classic case of comments being misconstrued. The decision
(as made clear) was obviously driven primarily by family (as it should be).
The other comments were rationalising how the Valley (to him) presents a
better startup sub culture.

Plus, of course, this link takes the words somewhat out of context. The
original PG message clearly marks Boston as the #2 startup area - and then
tries to explain why the #1 startup environment is leaps and bounds better.

Each to his own... certainly calling it bridge burning seems pure
sensationalism :)

